# Nazi watch - fake or real?



## jamesrussellward (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello,

Wondering if I could get some help with a watch, recently my dad came across a wrist watch with swastika symbols on it, wondering if someone on the forums would be able to give a little more information on it?

All I know is that its an OLMA, the swastikas seem genuine on the face and that it feels and looks like an old watch. I've uploaded some images below to help show what it looks like,

Any information would be greatly appreciated!

https://ibb.co/3T5zMqD
https://ibb.co/0hSFMFZ


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

well it is an old watch, with a ruined dial. Nazi watches were widely faked and I for one would never own one. If it was a military issued watch these did not, to the best of my knowledge, have swastikas on


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Personally I avoid anything said to be military which has images on the dial.

A starting point in authenticating a Wehrmacht watch would be a 'D' or 'DH' serial number on the case back. Has this watch got that?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

As Scott states, these dial markings are often faked.

The only genuine 'military' issued timepieces I've seen have always had the Swastkia, & issue number, stamped or engraved on the case back.

The swastika symbol, albeit with different orientations/presentations, has been used by numerous groups, religions, world wide for hundreds of years.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh dear... Just remember guys that not long ago I was reported for discussing the possible problem with fake watch packaging and documentation, so beware. 

I have seen all sorts of fake Nazi stuff around and I dislike it intensely. When it comes to genuine military watches from World War Two, I foolishly did not purchase an oversized and lumed black dial German airman's watch (perhaps for wearing over the sleeve) which was in its genuine original state and in lovely condition - used but not abused and with a beautifully patinated leather strap. This was before I knew anything much about watches and the dealer was asking just £75!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

The thread the op started on WUS was very quickly shut down.


----------

